

Hardsync, C64 Dance Game (using DDR mat) by Linus Akesson - kylek
http://www.linusakesson.net/games/hardsync/
The video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kadozgMgHlM
======
kylek
The video (with an awesome chiptune track of course!):
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kadozgMgHlM>

